# If you believe nothing else on this thread...



## Shutter Jim (Feb 2, 2011)

...believe this.

Never, I repeat, never tank up on a Long John Silver's Super Sampler a half an hour before hitting a ride with a prolonged climb at the beginning.

Perhaps this advice goes without saying for some, but there are still others of us out here who seem to labor under the delusion that we are special and possess some type of invincibility.


----------



## shupack (Nov 28, 2012)

did the same thing with chicken and waffles a few months ago... ugh....


----------



## Bikerector (Jan 24, 2014)

Had a teammate do something like this with a big combo platter of food before football practice. He was ssslllllooooowwwwww that day.

I ate a pizza before a ride last winter... emergency stop to an boat launch outhouse. Barely got the layers off in time.


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

O'Charley's Southern Fried Chicken Sandwich, and raw carrots have both done me in. 

Surprisingly though, a Bojangle's Sausage and Egg Biscuit and Seasoned Fries are freaking awesome.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

pre-rode a race course on a saturday, just one easy lap

was really hungry , stupidly got a mcdonalds big mac afterward instead of waiting till I got real food

worse idea ever, performed terribly on race day.


----------



## Shutter Jim (Feb 2, 2011)

Thank you all! I am glad to know I'm not the only one out there who tempts fate with a spork.


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

Don't drink a Hawaiian Punch in the car on the way to the trailhead.


----------



## Slothlike (May 25, 2014)

Or a burrito the size of your head, 'cause that thing is coming right back up again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UTGeezer (May 11, 2014)

While it my be blasphemy to mention road bikes here, don't stop for lunch at a British pub, get chatting and drinking with the locals, then realize you're 70 miles out on your long LSD out and back training ride for an upcoming tour. Seems several pints does something to the time distance continuum, and will result in the longest, most painful and miserable ride of your life.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

UTGeezer said:


> ...stop for lunch at a British pub, get chatting and drinking with the locals...


This is why we mtb.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

LOL, grease, its whats for dinner


----------



## WNCGoater (Aug 21, 2014)

Wait till you get a little age on you and you'll realize Long John Silvers and Micky D's is a bad idea regardless of the following activity.


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

I always wondered why someone would name a restaurant chain Long John Silver's. If you have read the original novel the character is NOT the sympathetic romantic rogue the various versions have portrayed him. In the original he was a petty evil malignant coward who betrayed everyone in the end.


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

It's actually very fitting.


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

Never could eat at long Johns, just the smell of the vinegar when you walk in the place is enough to make me gag.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

ha! i just had fish n chips for lunch. it was swimming in malt vinegar and oh so f**king good. last year about this time i almost got into a bar fight over vinegar on mackinac island. me n wife sat down n i ordered....yup, you guessed it. guy was a whiney lil snatch and when he left to have a cig i wiped it all over his beer bottle. shyte was hilarious


----------



## EricIan (Sep 8, 2014)

Never eat a half-pound of roasted jalapeno hummus 20 min before a ride.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

This is the funniest thing I have read in a while...love me some LJS...just not before riding!


----------



## fastslowpronewb (Aug 12, 2013)

lol....


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

My downfall was a can of Hormel Corned Beef Hash that I found in the bottom of the camper food bin. That got left around mile 5 on the slickrock trail, right there, next to the painted lines. There's not a lot of places to hide used corned beef hash in slickrock country.


----------



## sleepyguy1001 (May 26, 2014)

I ate at LJS's once in the 80's, I'm still burping that sh&t up.....


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Add to the list two servings of oat meal cooked with strawberries and milk. It ended up in the dirt as a pink puddle of sludge. But boy, did it feel good to get rid of it! And my ride after that was like it never happened.


----------



## jmal (Jul 16, 2009)

I once ate some very spicy Thai after a long flight and then went for a ride that began with a two or so mile climb. I felt like I was breathing fire for the entire ride. That combined with the post flight ear issues made for a fine afternoon in the woods.


----------

